# how to join avi.0 files



## LiveOrDie (Apr 19, 2009)

does any one know what program joins these files ?


----------



## ktr (Apr 19, 2009)

Use VirtualDub: http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/

Instructions: 

http://www.divx-digest.com/articles/joinavi.html


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2009)

HJSplit - freeware.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 19, 2009)

both of these dont work


----------



## HTC (Apr 19, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> does any one know what program joins these files ?



Do you have like X.avi.000, X.avi.001, X.avi.002 ... etc? Is there also a file called X.avi.PAR?

If there's a PAR or PAR2 file then use QuickPar (google it). If not, i remember using a prog for these but i can't seem to remember it's name: it's not HJSplit, but i really don't recall the name


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 19, 2009)

no the file names are like X.avi.0, X.avi.1 there are 4 parts i tried HJSplit it didn't pick them up and tried FFSJ to cant find any program that reads these files


----------



## HTC (Apr 19, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> no the file names are like X.avi.0, X.avi.1 there are 4 parts i tried HJSplit it didn't pick them up and tried FFSJ to cant find any program that reads these files



Not what i thought, then 

Check this: http://filext.com/file-extension/0

Maybe it has a prog you can use.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## Movieman (Apr 19, 2009)

SVCD2DVD.. Great app.. Last time I looked it was app $16.00 US to buy..
Liked it so much I bought a couple copies and sent to friends.
http://www.svcd2dvd.com/

EDIT: It's now 20GBP to buy..


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2009)

you know, it might be as simple as stripping off the .1, .2, etc.  Of course you would have to rename the root name so there aren't dupes.

If that works, then I would say try the virtual dub thingie and stream them together.


----------



## ktr (Apr 19, 2009)

Try using 7z or winrar and try to see if you can extract the files.


----------



## Movieman (Apr 19, 2009)

HTC said:


> Not what i thought, then
> 
> Check this: http://filext.com/file-extension/0
> 
> Maybe it has a prog you can use.



try renaming each and removing the 1.2.etc from the end of the name like this from x.avi.1 to x1.avi and .x.avi.2 to x2.avi..etc
It may be as simple a fix as that.

OOPs, just saw that Twilyth essentially said the same thing above.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 20, 2009)

i give up im just going to delete them


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 20, 2009)

hjsplit will join .avi.001, etc as long as there is no missing files. i'm not sure why it wouldn't work maybe one of the files is corrupt.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 20, 2009)

Movieman said:


> SVCD2DVD.. Great app.. Last time I looked it was app $16.00 US to buy..
> Liked it so much I bought a couple copies and sent to friends.
> http://www.svcd2dvd.com/
> 
> EDIT: It's now 20GBP to buy..



lol spam


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 20, 2009)

umm i wouldn't waste my money on that when you can get it for free off the net


----------



## Movieman (Apr 20, 2009)

mudkip said:


> lol spam


Not meant that way at all. I bought it, I use it and liked it so much that I bought two copies for friends.


Live OR Die said:


> umm i wouldn't waste my money on that when you can get it for free off the net



Point and beleive me, I'm not for sending hundreds of dollars to rich corporations but I do beleive in supporting the little guys such as this one.
He charges a one time fee of 20GBP for life.
I've also sent $50.00 to Abo who writes SetFSB and to SpyBot..
People like these I beleive need to be supported.
They write good apps, put them free or damned close to that out there for us and deserve some help if not to help compensate for their time then as a simple Thank you for all they do for us.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 20, 2009)

Movieman said:


> Not meant that way at all. I bought it, I use it and liked it so much that I bought two copies for friends.
> 
> 
> Point and beleive me, I'm not for sending hundreds of dollars to rich corporations but I do beleive in supporting the little guys such as this one.
> ...



yer true i guess i just don't like spending money on programs


----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 21, 2009)

ktr said:


> Try using 7z or winrar and try to see if you can extract the files.



I was surprised when I found out 7zip merged and extracted these kinds of files.  Winrar won't.  7zip you can highlight all the files in a folder and let 'er rip.  Winrar is more picky.  The only bad thing about 7zip is holy crap it's slow.  Winrar or other extracters are literally twice as fast.


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2009)

Deusxmachina said:


> I was surprised when I found out 7zip merged and extracted these kinds of files.  Winrar won't.  7zip you can highlight all the files in a folder and let 'er rip.  Winrar is more picky.  The only bad thing about 7zip is holy crap it's slow.  Winrar or other extracters are literally twice as fast.



With WinRAR, just right click one of the files and extract.


----------

